# Welches Webframework für REST geeignet



## den1982 (19. Jan 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan dabei eine kleine Anwendung zu schreiben, welche webbasiert sein soll, um einige Java Technologien zu erlernen (Berufsanfänger im JavaEE Umfeld).

Da wir auf der Arbeit Spring einsetzen (leider nur bis zur REST Schnittstelle, die Präsentation mach ein anderes Team), habe ich mich als Backend Technologie für Sping entschieden. Meine bisheriger Stand ist, dass ich über Rest + JSON Daten manipulieren kann. Ich stelle praktisch Restschnittstellen bereit welche JSON annehmen bzw. generieren. 

Nun möchte ich darauf aufbauend eine Webapplication schreiben, welche diese Schnittstellen anspricht und meine Daten präsentiert und manipuliert. Hier stellt sich nur die Frage was ich da nehme. Für mich klingt Spring MCV oder JSF interessant? 

Hauptziel ist es möglichst mit vielen Technologien die in der Wirtschaft auf gefragt sind zu erlernen. Also nach Möglichkeit sollte es eine Technologie sein, die weit verbreitet ist und meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Die Auswahl der Architektur mag vielleicht nicht sehr schlau gewählt sein, spiegelt aber die auf meiner Arbeit wieder, weshalb ich diese gewählt habe um dort besser zurecht zu kommen. 

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Stefan Isele (6. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Open-Source Framework appdriver kann man Web-Anwendungen mit JPA, Spring REST, Maven, JQuery, Ajax, Bootstrap in wenigen Minuten aufsetzen und dann schrittweise erweitern.
Selbst wenn das für Ihre Zwecke nicht genau das Richtige ist, kommen Sie damit aber ganz schnell zu einer laufenden Anwendung und können dann 'am Lebenden Objekt' forschen.

Die Website des Projektes ist appdriver.com
Eine Live-Demo läuft unter demo.appdriver.com
Die REST-API finden Sie unter http://appdriver.prefabware.cloudbees.net/api/

Viel Erfolg !


----------

